# Atlanta Symphony lockout



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

Dear America, 

Is there any possibility of me reading a copy of Diapason this year without it mentioning another locked out American orchestra?

What's going on? Two lockouts in as many years for Atlanta.


----------

